# Hernia or prolapse?



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

This was the chick at a day old, still eating, drinking pooing and being normal.

















This is day 4 and it appears to be drying up. I've had people say it will just die and others say not. So I'd like some more options please.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

is it getting better? looks like rectal prolapse. but if its still pooping that's a great sign! make sure no one pecks it. have you tried to carefully place it back inside? maybe antibiotics are in order to keep it from swelling? i wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Generally keeping it moist is key. Vaseline. Honey.


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

I should have added its an umbilical problem. Day 7 tomorrow and still going strong.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Well generally umbilical stuff needs to dry up and fall off so ignore my previous suggestion.


----------

